# Greyhound/Trailways



## NativeSon5859

I remember as a kid we used to ride both Greyhound and Trailways out of New Orleans to Biloxi. In fact, I remember clearly taking the dog to Biloxi, and riding Trailways back. The funny thing was on the way back they had both a Greyhound and Trailways bus operating the route within minutes of each other. At a stop light on US 90, both buses were parked next to each other, and the drivers were laughing at each other and decided to do a little race and see who'd get to New Orleans first. Of course I was around 10 or so but I remember the Trailways bus I was on (one of those old Silver Eagles, I think it was) left the dog in its wake.

I realize that Greyhound purchased the Trailways Corporation in 1987, but now I see a bunch of independent Trailways operators (Adirondack, Burlington, etc.) around the country which offer through ticketing withGreyhound as well as on-line ticketing on their own websites.

Do you think one day we'll see the return of Continental Trailways (which operated coast-to-coast as one carrier) or do you think it'll just be Greyhound and the regional carriers as it is today?


----------



## George Harris

My bus line of choice was always Trailways. They jsut seemed a little better in quality.

I double there will be a return. There just seems to no longer be a market for long distance bus service that will support a traditional type bus service.

While talking bus service: How about Gulf Transport? It was an arm of the Gulf Mobile and Ohio Railroad, generally operating parallel to their railroad lines in the south.


----------



## the_traveler

I too preferred Trailways. I thought their buses and terminals were better. Back when I was young and took the bus, if I had a choice between taking Adirondack Trailways or Greyhound, I chose Adirondack Trailways.


----------



## Guest

the_traveler said:


> I too preferred Trailways. I thought their buses and terminals were better. Back when I was young and took the bus, if I had a choice between taking Adirondack Trailways or Greyhound, I chose Adirondack Trailways.


We had both in Texas, usually it depended where you were going, Greyhound had most of the "big" cities, if you wanted to go to the sticks you took Trailways! I rode both, not much difference down this way, but when I was in the Navy I took a coast to coast dog from California to NYC and said never again! Farthest Ive been on bus since is to an airport! Amtrak is the prefered choice now, some members have reported that the dog is getting not bad on short/medium hauls whhere the train doesnt go??


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

The bus is ok sometimes, it can be sort of a train fix. About eight hours is my limit on a bus.

The two hour ride from Chattanooga to Atlanta is not bad, not bad at all. My only problem with that route today is that the bus station in Chattanooga is no longer downtown,but is way out by the airport without good local bus connection.

I have never been one to outright REFUSE to fly or bus. But I use them very sparingly. I have done my share of flying for family emergency or funerals, etc.

The bus ride from Atlanta to Macon (just under two hours) is a nice little trip I have been known to take a time or two.


----------



## acelafan

the_traveler said:


> I too preferred Trailways. I thought their buses and terminals were better. Back when I was young and took the bus, if I had a choice between taking Adirondack Trailways or Greyhound, I chose Adirondack Trailways.


*You* took THE BUS? Oh my! :lol:


----------



## NativeSon5859

Bill Haithcoat said:


> The bus is ok sometimes, it can be sort of a train fix. About eight hours is my limit on a bus.
> The two hour ride from Chattanooga to Atlanta is not bad, not bad at all. My only problem with that route today is that the bus station in Chattanooga is no longer downtown,but is way out by the airport without good local bus connection.
> 
> I have never been one to outright REFUSE to fly or bus. But I use them very sparingly. I have done my share of flying for family emergency or funerals, etc.
> 
> The bus ride from Atlanta to Macon (just under two hours) is a nice little trip I have been known to take a time or two.


Bill, I'll get to see the CHA station first hand tonight....have to take the dog to Nashville....with a 20 minute stop in CHA. That being said I visited the ATL station for the first time yesterday....very busy, and not as shady as I would expect it to be...nice to see the security guards out and about.


----------



## the_traveler

acelafan said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too preferred Trailways. I thought their buses and terminals were better. Back when I was young and took the bus, if I had a choice between taking Adirondack Trailways or Greyhound, I chose Adirondack Trailways.
> 
> 
> 
> *You* took THE BUS? Oh my! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes - when I was young and dumb! :wacko:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

NativeSon5859 said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bus is ok sometimes, it can be sort of a train fix. About eight hours is my limit on a bus.
> The two hour ride from Chattanooga to Atlanta is not bad, not bad at all. My only problem with that route today is that the bus station in Chattanooga is no longer downtown,but is way out by the airport without good local bus connection.
> 
> I have never been one to outright REFUSE to fly or bus. But I use them very sparingly. I have done my share of flying for family emergency or funerals, etc.
> 
> The bus ride from Atlanta to Macon (just under two hours) is a nice little trip I have been known to take a time or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill, I'll get to see the CHA station first hand tonight....have to take the dog to Nashville....with a 20 minute stop in CHA. That being said I visited the ATL station for the first time yesterday....very busy, and not as shady as I would expect it to be...nice to see the security guards out and about.
Click to expand...

Chattanooga is my home town. I think you will see what I mean about the bus station. As to the ATL station, it,too, used to be right downtown, sort of behind the Westin Peachtree Plaza, both the Greyhound and the Trailways back when they were two completely different regular lines.

Wave to my home town as you get back on the freeway from the bus station and pass by.You will go over a "ridge"a few minutes after you get on I 24 and the city will be on our right, Lookout Mountain on your left. As you leave the city you wil see the Tennessee River on your right.. Look for the railroad tracks around there, where the mountain and the river are, I have been on those tracks many times years ago.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

When I worked the Ice Capades Tour I very much preferred the Bus, because, Due to the skaters contract it limited the travel to 6 hours. If we flew the Travel Day was typical 10 hours, and slightly less the one time in Canada when we used the train. By time they collect 90 people, to the airport, 2-3hours, Typical flight 2 hrs, get this group to the new hotel 3-4 hours. This includes lugage and before TSA regulations. So a one seat ride in the bus was great. We could choose the "Party Bus", The "Sleeping Bus" or the "Mellow Bus" everyone had 2 seats to themselves, it they wanted.


----------



## MrFSS

Last time I rode a Greyhound was in 1966 and it looked like this. At our rest stop in Kentland, IN on the way to Chicago.


----------



## PRR 60

MrFSS said:


> Last time I rode a Greyhound was in 1966 and it looked like this. At our rest stop in Kentland, IN on the way to Chicago.


What a great photo! It brings back lots of memories. "Take the bus, and leave the driving to us."

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JAChooChoo

MrFSS said:


> Last time I rode a Greyhound was in 1966 and it looked like this. At our rest stop in Kentland, IN on the way to Chicago.






That was the "New Jersey" modification. Although the side windows were pop out (a new concept) New Jersey required a door.


----------



## George Harris

MrFSS said:


> Last time I rode a Greyhound was in 1966 and it looked like this. At our rest stop in Kentland, IN on the way to Chicago.


1966?? Are you sure about this. Looks more like it could be 19*5*6 or thereabouts.


----------



## MrFSS

George Harris said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I rode a Greyhound was in 1966 and it looked like this. At our rest stop in Kentland, IN on the way to Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 1966?? Are you sure about this. Looks more like it could be 19*5*6 or thereabouts.
Click to expand...

George - you may be correct. My wife and I made the trip in 1966, but I made the trip a couple of times in the 50's, too. So, it could be mid-1950's. Too long ago to remember for sure.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

what i don't like about greyhound is that everyother stop they have you get off so they can clean the bus and change drivers. can't bus drivers drive for more then 1 hour at a time.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

amtrakwolverine said:


> what i don't like about greyhound is that everyother stop they have you get off so they can clean the bus and change drivers. can't bus drivers drive for more then 1 hour at a time.


huh? they can and do drive further.


----------



## DET63

Long Train Runnin said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> what i don't like about greyhound is that everyother stop they have you get off so they can clean the bus and change drivers. can't bus drivers drive for more then 1 hour at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> huh? they can and do drive further.
Click to expand...

Most passengers welcome the chance to get off the bus and stretch their legs, smoke a cigarette, etc., every hour or so.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

i agree with being able to get off to stretch but when coming back from arizona about every other stop or so we ALL had to get off the bus put our stuff on the seats if we didn't want it tossed the bus went away to be cleaned and change drivers. that was my experience back in 07.


----------



## the_traveler

amtrakwolverine said:


> i agree with being able to get off to stretch but when coming back from arizona about every other stop or so we ALL had to get off the bus put our stuff on the seats if we didn't want it tossed the bus went away to be cleaned and change drivers. that was my experience back in 07.


Back in the "Old Days" (1980's) :lol: on a trip from Albany to Buffalo on Trailways, with the exception of a lunch stop in Syracuse, I did not have to get off the bus! (And if I wanted to, I could have stayed aboard for that 45 minutes to 1 hour!)


----------



## DET63

I remember as a kid seeing a picture in the newspaper of a Greyhound that looked a lot like that that had tipped over along the freeway between Seattle and Portland. It made me leery of getting onto a bus with a two-headlight system for some time afterward.


----------



## Ken in San Diego

Comparing Greyhound and Amtrak

Last Spring I was planning a trip to visit various state capital and doing a 10 K walk in each. The walks are sponsored by the American Volksport Association, www.ava.org

Here is a general overview of what I found:

Terminal Locations: In general, both Amtrak and Greyhound had terminals in downtown locations, often within walking distance of one another. Often the terminal location was within walking distance of the walk start location.

Ticket Price: Generally, the ticket prices were in the same range between Amtrak and Greyhound. Sometimes Greyhound was a little cheaper especially when tickets were purchased far in advance.

Frequency of Service: In general for many city pairs, Amtrak only ran one train per day, sometimes arriving at an inconvenient time like 3 am. For the same city pair, Greyhound had maybe 6 or so departures per day arriving at various times during the day.

So did I take Greyhound or Amtrak? Nope, neither. I drove my RV. I had medicine that I had to keep cool. Gasoline costs were a lot more than Amtrak or Greyhound fares would have been, but lodging and meals were a lot less.


----------



## railiner

MrFSS said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I rode a Greyhound was in 1966 and it looked like this. At our rest stop in Kentland, IN on the way to Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 1966?? Are you sure about this. Looks more like it could be 19*5*6 or thereabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George - you may be correct. My wife and I made the trip in 1966, but I made the trip a couple of times in the 50's, too. So, it could be mid-1950's. Too long ago to remember for sure.
Click to expand...

That would have been my guess, too. The 'E' for Eastern Greyhound Lines prefix on the bus number was no longer in use in 1966.


----------



## railiner

JAChooChoo said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I rode a Greyhound was in 1966 and it looked like this. At our rest stop in Kentland, IN on the way to Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the "New Jersey" modification. Although the side windows were pop out (a new concept) New Jersey required a door.
Click to expand...

That bus in the photo is a General Motors PD4104, built from 1953 to 1960. They were all built with an emergency door.

What you are referring to was the following model, the PD4106, built from 1961 to 1965. They were built without an emergency door, except for the ones built to be registered in New Jersey, which required the emergency door. The 4106 looks similar to the older model except its lines are more "squared off" and angular.

The next model, the 4107, built from 1966, which has a "buffalo" profile, ws no longer built with an emergency door, even for New Jersey.


----------



## railiner

NativeSon5859 said:


> I remember as a kid we used to ride both Greyhound and Trailways out of New Orleans to Biloxi. In fact, I remember clearly taking the dog to Biloxi, and riding Trailways back. The funny thing was on the way back they had both a Greyhound and Trailways bus operating the route within minutes of each other. At a stop light on US 90, both buses were parked next to each other, and the drivers were laughing at each other and decided to do a little race and see who'd get to New Orleans first. Of course I was around 10 or so but I remember the Trailways bus I was on (one of those old Silver Eagles, I think it was) left the dog in its wake.
> I realize that Greyhound purchased the Trailways Corporation in 1987, but now I see a bunch of independent Trailways operators (Adirondack, Burlington, etc.) around the country which offer through ticketing withGreyhound as well as on-line ticketing on their own websites.
> 
> Do you think one day we'll see the return of Continental Trailways (which operated coast-to-coast as one carrier) or do you think it'll just be Greyhound and the regional carriers as it is today?


In a sense, there is sort of a return to a two company 'system' across the country, but not quite the same. While Greyhound, and its affiliates, mostly independent companies belonging to the Trailways association are as you described....pooling their schedules and operations to various extents, and offering true transcontinental service; there also exists the Coach USA/Coach Canada brand. In the case of the latter, they share common ownership by the giant comglomerate Stagecoach (UK based), but in general are totally disjointed, and are a mix of intercity and local and suburban operations. Stagecoach does also own the MegaBus brand which operates intercity service from a few hubs, but at this point does not connect the hubs that would offer true long distance services. Perhaps they will try that in the future.

Of course, where there is strong market demands, there exists a variety of competitors. For example, between New york City and Boston, besides Greyhound and Peter Pan which pool their schedules, there are also Bonanza (owned by Peter Pan), Bolt (jointly owned bu Greyhound and Peter Pan, several cut-rate "Chinatown" lines, and then there is the high end LimoLiner which charges much higher fares and targets business travelers rather than students.


----------

